# Kubota M7040 hydro shuttle



## Cowpoke573 (Aug 18, 2013)

My m7040 will not start with the key. The fuse box on the bottom right side of steering column ...all fuses check good except the starter relay fuse not getting any fire to fuse. Started tractor by crossing connections on starter and key would shut it off so believe the ignition switch is good? Don't see anything wrong with any wires is there anymore relays I can check? Tractor has about 125 hrs! Thanks for any help...I'm stumped?


----------



## bosshogg (Aug 6, 2012)

Sounds like one of the numerous safety switches not being activated. That is where I would start anyhow.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

By chance pto engage?
Is there sensor under foot plate may have crap bult up not allowing contact?


----------



## Cowpoke573 (Aug 18, 2013)

I having been mowing I was thinking it may be the pto safety switch not engaging. I moved the pto lever back n forth several times but no luck. Will take a closer look at it as soon as I can. Where are the safety switches located? I believe the pto one is under the fender, there is a metal plate covering the cable thought of starting there.


----------



## bosshogg (Aug 6, 2012)

Mine is a straight transmission with a safety switch on the neutral gear shifter lever, the seat, and the pto lever at a minimum.


----------

